# In need of some new pots & pans. Help please



## Home chef (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, my "lifetime warranty" Farberware pots have now all cracked. My Analon 12" skillet has almost no teflon left. The only stainless pan I have is my Farberware 10" and I could probably floss my teeth with the steel, that's how thin it is. Lately I have been doing most of my cooking in my 10" Berendes skillet which is almost on its last leg. My absolute favorite cooking vessels are both wok's. I have a Commercial Aluminum Cookwear Company 10" teflon wok and a 14" Berndes solid cast iron wok. With that said, it's time for some new stainless.

So, what I want to know is this... With this HUGE forum filled with pro's and amateur's alike, who makes the best stainless for the best price. 

Here is what I really don't want... I don't want to put any money into the pockets of the Emeril's, Rachel's, Giada's, or those pompus Iron Chef's.

I just want really good stainless steel & maybe a good non-stick for pancakes and eggs. Any ideas? What do you all use?


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 8, 2008)

If you want stainless I recommend try ply clad of some type.  If you want American made, you want AllClad and you will pay top $$ but can get some good bargains at Marshalls TJ max and Cookware and more  AllClad outlet for cosmetic seconds.  Check their website.

If you don't mind Pacific Rim made then you can get some good stainless that should be similar to AllClad from places like Le Gourmet Chef, Sur La Table and others.  You will save much money going that route.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tramontina's TriPly-Clad at Wal-Mart seems to be fairly well received (and good-looking, I have to admit).


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 17, 2008)

I had the same problem this past fall with my non-stick cookware starting to fail and decided I was going to invest in stainless steel.  After a lot of "weight-testing" I found that most pans had all the weight in the handle and not in the base of the pan, including a lot of the name brands.  I finally settled on Macy's Belgique stainless cookware, it is part of their "Tools of the Trade" line, and I love it!!! I bought open stock pieces, not the full set, and got exactly what I wanted to replace and then some. If you are near a Macy's I'd recommend checking them out.  They make both all stainless and stainless non-stick but I bought the all stainless of course.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 17, 2008)

Saw Cuisinart tri ply stainless clad 10 p set for $299...looked decent, China made.

As far as your non stick items, get some thick aluminum silverstone coated pans from a kitchen or restaurant store.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 17, 2008)

Robo410, where did you find that?
I did a "tri ply" search on Cuisinart's site and didn't come up with anything. I have Cuisinart's Chefs Classic.... but it doesn't say the "ply".  It could be one for all I know (lol).


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, I got a set of Farberware for a wedding present - in 1984  It did the job, till I learned how to really cook 

DH gave me a set of Calphalon cookware for Christmas. I already had one All-Clad saute pan. The Calphalon is great - I think it's as good as the All-Clad, but at a much better price. I also have one non-stick pan used almost exclusively for fried eggs and omelettes. I also have several cast-iron pieces for different purposes, and I'm starting to collect Le Creuset enameled cast-iron for bakeware. HTH.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I did a "tri ply" search on Cuisinart's site and didn't come up with anything. I have Cuisinart's Chefs Classic.... but it doesn't say the "ply". It could be one for all I know (lol).


 
I think Cuisinart has a "multi-clad" line that is at a higher price point than the "Chef Classic". I have a few of the multi-clad pans bought 2nd hand on craigslist (I try to buy as much as possible used so my spending stays local and untaxed) they seem pretty nicely made but they are pacific rim. 

I have really been trying to buy local lately and avoid cheap imports but all-clad is really too expensive to justify for most peoples budgets.

Whatever you do dont pay full price there is a HUGE markup on all cookware. Keep an eye out for a deal (weather it is at a major department store or a flea market)... and when you see it pounce.

I would also consider getting at least one enameled cast iron dutch oven... they are indespensible.


----------



## nbk12ul (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the Calphalon tri-ply (bought the 13pc set), and love it.  I agree that when comparing pans, the only others I saw I would have rather had (if I had endless money) would have been the copper core all-clad.  However, compared to their regular stainless aluminum core, this stuff seems very comperable.  So far its durable and after just a couple months of use, it still looks like new, and I've had some BIG messes in and around 'em.  

The best tip I can offer is to make sure whatever stainless you get, is that its thick all the way from the bottom to the edge, especially if you cook on gas as I do.  Really helps put the heat around the entire pan evenly.  Oh and also, for cleaning up, get some Barkeepers friend, its seriously magical stuff.  You won't believe what it will clean up, I've since cleaned several stainless things I have that I'd given up on ever looking good again, and it has brought everything back to almost new, EXCELLENT stuff.  Buy some barkeepers friend when you buy your pots and pans.

Also, I bought mine at LNT, I went ahead and used their in-store fininancing to receive 20% off my purchase, and got a calphalon cheese knike set for free.  So walked out paying less than the 399.99 retail price with a gift, and its now paid off anyhow with that credit account closed.  So definitely worth delaying the payment for a month 

Good luck and let us know what you get!

Robert


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 18, 2008)

If you are looking for new cookware Macy's is having a one-day sale tomorrow, March 19, 2008 and the website shows sales on almost all their cookware, both sets and open stock, including Calphalon, All-Clad, and Tools of the Trade. Like PanchoHambre said "don't pay full price".


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to second what everyone is saying here - you can't go wrong with All-Clad or Calphalon. I have a couple of pieces of Cuisinart mutli-clad and it is every bit as good (but has the SS lids and for most things, I prefer the glass lids). I have looked at the Tramotina and it looks and feels wonderful. Lots of people here have it and rave about it. The key is to get great quality _on sale_! Occasionally, you can find a set that is discounted heavily but usually, it's less expensive to buy your cookware piece at a time. Amazon, for example, usually has at least 1 piece of Calphalon or All-Clad on sale every week. You can find both brands regularly at Marshall's, TJMaxx and other stores at great savings. Outlet malls are a wonderful source, as is ebay. When you find a line you like, get a piece and then use it. Make sure you like the way it performs. You know, nothing says all your cookware has to be the same brand!


----------



## Mama (Mar 27, 2008)

I have All-Clad and I really enjoy it.  I saw on the news the other day that stores are not advertising it but that managers have been told by the higher ups that prices are negotiable.  So don't be afraid to do some bartering even if it's on sale!


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought all my tri-ply stainless at Le Gourmet Chef at about 1/3 the price of All-Clad or Calphalon. I'd give you a list, but it's all packed up right now because I'm moving, but I have the 8-inch and 10-inch skillets in both plain stainless and teflon coated (8-inch = eggs for one, 10-inch = eggs for 2). Check out their *WEBSITE* and see if they have an outlet store in your area. Their in-store selection is much greater than their on-line offerings. Even if it's a few miles away, it will be worth the trip just to check out their gadget wall!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Robo410, where did you find that?
> I did a "tri ply" search on Cuisinart's site and didn't come up with anything. I have Cuisinart's Chefs Classic.... but it doesn't say the "ply".  It could be one for all I know (lol).



Kitchen and company, part of Reading China and Glass.  Cuisinart makes two types ... thin stainless with disc bottom, and this tri ply ... thick all the way up.


----------



## AshenSkies (May 26, 2008)

so i've been reading this thread and everything just seems way out of my price range (after checking them out in random stores) anyone have any affordable suggestions? and by affordable i mean. im a poor college student that just got her own apartment and wanted to learn how to cook. so i really dont need top of the line but every store i see charges ridiculous prices. any suggestions?


----------



## Ron W. (May 26, 2008)

AshenSkies said:


> so i've been reading this thread and everything just seems way out of my price range (after checking them out in random stores) anyone have any affordable suggestions? and by affordable i mean. im a poor college student that just got her own apartment and wanted to learn how to cook. so i really dont need top of the line but every store i see charges ridiculous prices. any suggestions?


 
What type cooktop do you have and do you want stainless steel or nonstick.

This will be good if you want nonstick and have either gas or electric 

Amazon.com: Cuisinart Chef's Classic Nonstick Hard-Anodized 10-Piece Cookware Set: Kitchen & Dining

If want SS and you have an electric cooktop these will be good 

Amazon.com: Cuisinart Chef's Classic Stainless 10-Piece Cookware Set: Kitchen & Dining

If using a gas cooketop you will do better with fully clad SS cookware but the price is higher.

Amazon.com: Anolon Advanced Clad 10-Piece Set: Kitchen & Dining

My suggestion would be to get the Chef's Classic nonstick and a fully clad fry pan for when you really want to sear that steak and make a pan sauce with the brown bits.

Amazon.com: Cuisinart MultiClad Unlimited Dishwasher-Safe 12-Inch Skillet with Helper Handle: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## AshenSkies (May 26, 2008)

thanks >< 
I've actually checked those out and i just think thats alot of money >< 
but i guess it will be something to save up for. 
thanks again!


----------



## Ron W. (May 26, 2008)

I've found many bargains in such places as TJMaxx.  You need to know prices when in TJMaxx because somethings will be a great bargain and others will be the same as can be bought new.
also if there's a Bed Bath & Beyond near you sign up for thier mailing list and you will get a sale catalog with a $5.00 off coupon on the back and will also recieve a 20% off coupon about once an month.
I usually wait until something I'm wanting goes on sale and use a 20% coupon if the sale price is more than $25.00 and use the $5.00 coupon for less than $20.00.


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2008)

Ron W. said:


> I've found many bargains in such places as TJMaxx. You need to know prices when in TJMaxx because somethings will be a great bargain and others will be the same as can be bought new.
> also if there's a Bed Bath & Beyond near you sign up for thier mailing list and you will get a sale catalog with a $5.00 off coupon on the back and will also recieve a 20% off coupon about once an month.
> I usually wait until something I'm wanting goes on sale and use a 20% coupon if the sale price is more than $25.00 and use the $5.00 coupon for less than $20.00.


 

We play that same game. If the price is over $25. we use the 20% coupon. If it's less than $25 we use the $5.00 off coupon. If it's exactly $25 (not likely), either one gives the same discount.

Also, we have found BB&B accepts other kitchen store coupons.


----------



## Ron W. (May 26, 2008)

The Sale/Clearance area at potsandpans.com is also a good place to find bargains.

I just placed an order for 4 of these.  The shipping for all four was less than $8.00.

https://www.potsandpans.com/webapp/...rwUB/+KAP1VgI4CT
rZnanw==&ddkey=OrderItemAdd


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2008)

Ron W. said:


> The Sale/Clearance area at potsandpans.com is also a good place to find bargains.
> 
> I just placed an order for 4 of these. The shipping for all four was less than $8.00.
> 
> ...


 

I just bought a two-pack of these at Costco.  A 8" and a 10" for $20.


----------

